# doing QFA exams where from here?



## fox1979 (7 Dec 2007)

hi,
silly question i'm sure, but here goes...I'm currently studying for the QFA exams and have past my first two, life assurance and pensions. I decided to do them a few months back as wanted a complete career change and found them extremely interesting. the thing is I have no idea what to do workwise from here, i.e. if I passed them all tomorrow and I was fully qualified what/where would i be sending my cv for/to? I have a retail sales background but have no intention of calling door to door selling insurance/pension plans (or is that the bottom of the ladder?) Where or what are people doing, that have their QFA or are studying towards them, doing? i hope this makes sense and there is'nt too many _wheres_ and _whats_!!!
any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Perplexed (9 Dec 2007)

QFA qualification is required for careers in Banking & Insurance.

The fact that you have actually started doing the exams would be enough to apply. I work in banking & have only recently got my qualification.  It only became mandatory this year for anyone who deals with customers on an *advisory* basis to be qualified to do so.

Strict regulations now mean you would never be sent door to door selling insurance. You will learn all about this in the Regulations module. You need a QFA if you are even _referring _a customer for further insurance/pension advice.

Why not apply for a job now ?  Check up the websites & see what vacancies there are. The banks AFAIK don't always advertise elsewhere except for on their websites. The bank paid for my exams whereas you I presume are footing the cost yourself. 

Good luck.


----------



## fox1979 (14 Dec 2007)

perplexed. firstly thank you for your reply. secondly, i want to apply for a job but do not know what to apply for. do i apply for positions in banks/insurnce companies advertised or post out cv looking for junior positions etc... would i have enough qualifications as such, as it stands? as i have said, i have no experience in the sector. only retail management for 10 years. do i have any chance of competing with those already in industry?


----------



## Venue (14 Dec 2007)

I know someone who is an FPC with AIB. FPC is a financial planning consultant, based in a branch, doing 1-1 consulatations with customers, basically sales but there is a bit of compliance / admin aspects to it. The whole area has got more regulated than it used to be over the past few years.

I am not sure if you have to have done all the exams or be doing them before you can take on a such a job. I am sure the other banks have similar roles.

DDG


----------



## Perplexed (17 Dec 2007)

fox1979 said:


> perplexed. firstly thank you for your reply. secondly, i want to apply for a job but do not know what to apply for. do i apply for positions in banks/insurnce companies advertised or post out cv looking for junior positions etc... would i have enough qualifications as such, as it stands? as i have said, i have no experience in the sector. only retail management for 10 years. do i have any chance of competing with those already in industry?



Yes Fox, if you're looking for a junior position you would have enough qualifications as it stands. Raw recruits can come straight in from LC. It might be hard to start as a junior though if you've got 10yrs experience under your belt.....also the starting pay is bad. In BOI it's approx €22k for a beginner.

The FPC with AIB is probably similar to the Investments advisor in BOI. The minimum point for that would be to have your completed QFA. They also have to do exams on a continual basis to make sure they are totally up to date with all aspects of compliance & tax regulations etc. Most of these positions in BOI would be filled internally or from people in Assurance companies etc. 

Go on the BOI, AIB, UB etc websites & look at the vacancies. You can email in your application plus CV. It's worth a try.


----------



## infodaz (9 Feb 2008)

if you look at jobs websites check all financial sectors you will get a good idea of who requires what educational qualifications and who merely requires sales experience;  sounds like you could get into some kind of financial sales without a problem;


----------



## shanus85 (28 Jan 2009)

if anyone out there can advise me on this issue i would be greatful. i am studying towards qfa exams with one done while in college doing bachelor accounting degree which will be finished in the summer. are there any starter jobs in the qfa field which people have started in? the advice above has been very helpfull i am looking for specific job titles if possible


----------

